# Selenotypus Sp.4 (aussie)



## richoman3 (Dec 20, 2011)

got some pics of my cranky girl the other day 
enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa (Dec 21, 2011)

She's gorgeous


----------



## syndicate (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty girl, she's quite lovely!


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Rob1985 (Dec 23, 2011)

very nice, but sand as a substrate?


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 23, 2011)

Rob1985 said:


> very nice, but sand as a substrate?


He uses sand for the photo's, not for housing


----------



## Rob1985 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hornets inverts said:


> He uses sand for the photo's, not for housing


 I see, I was just a bit puzzled for a moment there.


----------



## Recife (Dec 23, 2011)

Sand would be appropriate for an Australian desert dwelling species,would even probably extend their life expectancy,making   Them feel more comfortable and in the wild

---------- Post added 12-23-2011 at 11:29 AM ----------

But it depends on the sand, you would have to special order Australian red/orange sand or find it in a local pet store. But that  sand would not fit the spiders natural habitat which is scrub-desertland with rusty-orange Queensland sand


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 23, 2011)

Recife said:


> Sand would be appropriate for an Australian desert dwelling species,would even probably extend their life expectancy,making   Them feel more comfortable and in the wild
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-23-2011 at 11:29 AM ----------
> 
> But it depends on the sand, you would have to special order Australian red/orange sand or find it in a local pet store. But that  sand would not fit the spiders natural habitat which is scrub-desertland with rusty-orange Queensland sand


Sand can be used, yes, but coco peat is alot easier to work with.


----------



## Philth (Dec 24, 2011)

Recife said:


> Sand would be appropriate for an Australian desert dwelling species,would even probably extend their life expectancy,making   Them feel more comfortable and in the wild
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-23-2011 at 11:29 AM ----------
> 
> But it depends on the sand, you would have to special order Australian red/orange sand or find it in a local pet store. But that  sand would not fit the spiders natural habitat which is scrub-desertland with rusty-orange Queensland sand


Maybe Im wrong here, but I find it hard to belive they live on loose sand like that.  How would they burrow into it? And why would the spider care what the color of it is? I would imagine they live in dry hard clay/dirt.:?

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Dec 24, 2011)

Ya correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think any tarantulas live on loose sand as far as I know!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 24, 2011)

Agreed.. the closest example I can think of is perhaps species like GBBs.. as its a possible explanation for them webbing so much, to hold onto the loose dry upper substrate of their home turf.. but not desert sand like that, no.

-Sean


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 24, 2011)

Actually as far as i'm aware the SA Selenotholus stirlingi is found in the red sand of the SA mallee


----------



## syndicate (Dec 24, 2011)

Thats pretty intense if so!I heard from Steve that the Selenotypus and Selenotholus are really true desert species living in very harsh conditions but I did not think it was like a desert full of that kind of sand!
-Chris


----------



## Recife (Dec 25, 2011)

Mr philth would you put a poekie in a terrarium with just coco fiber if not why would you put a tarantula from the northern queensland dessert with just regular processed sand that is not its habitat and the spiders stress will raise,and they do not live on very loose sand but I was saying that it would not be inappropriate if that was its enclosure


----------



## Philth (Dec 25, 2011)

Recife said:


> Mr philth would you put a poekie in a terrarium with just coco fiber if not why would you put a tarantula from the *northern queensland* dessert with just regular processed sand that is not its habitat and the spiders stress will raise,and they do not live on very loose sand but I was saying that it would not be inappropriate if that was its enclosure


:?  I apologize as I am having a very difficult time understanding what your saying here^^.  Most of my pokie's do live on coco fiber/peat moss type substrate. Not sure how that relates to this. I openly admit I know very little about Australia geography, but I thought northern Queensland was a more tropical enviorment , where many _Phlogius/Selenocosmia_ come from.:? 

I don't think some sand mixed with other substrates would hurt this desert spider in captivity either, but you comment, "_Sand would be appropriate for an Australian desert dwelling species_", was directly after Rob1985's question about using sand for the substrate.  See the confusion???  And Im still wondering why the color of the sand would matter to a captive spider?  




Hornets inverts said:


> Actually as far as i'm aware the SA Selenotholus stirlingi is found in the red sand of the SA mallee


You should know more than any of us lol:biggrin:  Although until I see a pic of a spider in the wild living on loose sand like the one the OP posted Im gonna have a hard time believing it.  I still think they prob have burrows in dry dirt or clay or whatever you'all call dirt in those Aussie deserts lol.

And to the OP, very cool spider, Ive had some _Selenotypus_, and some _Selenotholus_ in my collection over the years, but they never seemed to do well.  Perhaps I should of been keeping them on a dry ass bag of pet store orange/red sand haha.  I would imagine there is not to many left in U.S. collections at this point 

Later, Tom


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 25, 2011)

no i keep all my T's on cocopeat  
sand is for pics as it makes the detail stand out with my p&s

and yeah they live in more clayish soil, not straight sand, there burrows would not be supported


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 25, 2011)

Philth said:


> You should know more than any of us lol:biggrin:  Although until I see a pic of a spider in the wild living on loose sand like the one the OP posted Im gonna have a hard time believing it.  I still think they prob have burrows in dry dirt or clay or whatever you'all call dirt in those Aussie deserts lol.


Your right in saying most of our aussie arid t's do come from harder clay's as oposed to sand. I have seen many images of the mallee which appears to be based on sand with years of decomposed organic matter mixed in in the forested area's. I'm not sure if the stirlingi are found in this sand/organic matter substrate or in sand like the borrowing scorps seem to love.

I will add i do recall seeing images of spiders being collected in the southern area of the northern territory that looked like a fairly sandy substrate. They were kept by one dealer in a tank of red sand, not sure how well they did in it though.

As for not holding burrows, Red desert sand holds burrows very well when moist which it often is not far below the surface.


as for husbandry of the arid species, i keep them no different to Phlogius sp and they thrive. In the wild they dig down to the moist soil so even though they are an arid species they still need to be kept moist, just as moist as phlogius in my collection


----------



## Athenaandtam (Jan 24, 2016)

Very beautiful T.
 I have a lovely lady Athena, Selenotypus sp5. Would it be possible for you to please have a look at my post if you have time? I know our Aussie Ts aren't everyone's cup of tea on the forum but she's incredibly special to me and I'm concerned.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

